# Mixing and keeping paint



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there, for any newbies to Acrylics: mixed up that unique colour? wondering if you can keep it? well I bought a set of cheap acrylics but then learnt that the colour would fade (once applied to paper etc) so decided to not use them. The little plastic pots though are ideal, I wash them out and mix up whatever colours I am working with. Simply snap the lid shut once finished and the paint keeps. Very handy!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

yes, I have lots of small recycled glass jars for the same purpose.


----------

